# NFL 2018



## Piece (Sep 3, 2018)

It's back on Thurs night with the Eagles defending their SB title against Atlanta. How are your teams going to do this year?

For me, being a Cowboys fan, it could be another year behind the Eagles, hoping the Giants will as poor this year as last! May squeeze into the play-offs at best, but can't see it myself and maybe the end of Garrett.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 3, 2018)

The big story this weekend has been Oakland dumping star defensive player Khalil Mack to Chicago for a pair of No.1 picks. Gruden is really re-making the Raider roster but has lost the locker room with this deal because he and the front office did not want to pay out a contract extension even though Mack had earned it/was worth it.

Hard Knocks has shown just how bad a coach Hue Jackson is.  My Bucs lose Jameis Winston for three games to a suspension and face the Saints, Eagles and Steelers to start.  Not good.

Check out TheRinger.com for the best NFL updates - Bill Simmons "Guess the lines" podcast with Cousin Sal is highly recommended.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 3, 2018)

Not expecting much again this year from the Cowboys, but we can hope.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 3, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The big story this weekend has been Oakland dumping star defensive player Khalil Mack to Chicago for a pair of No.1 picks. Gruden is really re-making the Raider roster but has lost the locker room with this deal because he and the front office did not want to pay out a contract extension even though Mack had earned it/was worth it.

Hard Knocks has shown just how bad a coach Hue Jackson is.  My Bucs lose Jameis Winston for three games to a suspension and face the Saints, Eagles and Steelers to start.  Not good.

Check out TheRinger.com for the best NFL updates - Bill Simmons "Guess the lines" podcast with Cousin Sal is highly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

They got a second round back though, so they havent quite sold out as much as it looked


----------



## Big_G (Sep 3, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The big story this weekend has been Oakland dumping star defensive player Khalil Mack to Chicago for a pair of No.1 picks. Gruden is really re-making the Raider roster but has lost the locker room with this deal because he and the front office did not want to pay out a contract extension even though Mack had earned it/was worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Sad day, not often a player of that quality comes around


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 3, 2018)

I entered the Supercontest that Spreadex were doing last year, great fun but very pricey (Â£250 entry fee, with a Â£30k payout). Sounds like you lot would have a lot more chance of winning than I did, finished around mid table.

Pick 5 matches each week, and the top 15% (I think) got paid at the end of the season. Really kept my interest up through the season.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 3, 2018)

Pats again for me. ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2018)

As a Bronco fan we seem to have been written off already - the division has already been given to San Diego BUT I think we are going to shock a few 

We seem to have traded and drafted well - Case has shown during the Pre season to be a very good QB , we seen to have got ourselves guys who are going to put some yards down on the ground and the defence is always going to be strong. Think we may well sneak a wild card


----------



## Green Man (Sep 3, 2018)

As a big Bears fan I was quite happy at the weekend. When the trade rumours were hotting up I was just hoping he wouldnâ€™t end up in Green Bay. I never thought we would end up with him. Needless to say I canâ€™t wait for the season to start.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 3, 2018)

Green Man said:



			As a big Bears fan I was quite happy at the weekend. When the trade rumours were hotting up I was just hoping he wouldnâ€™t end up in Green Bay. I never thought we would end up with him. Needless to say I canâ€™t wait for the season to start.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s going to be great helping you to 4th in the division


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As a Bronco fan we seem to have been written off already - the division has already been given to San Diego BUT I think we are going to shock a few
		
Click to expand...

That would be quite an achievement for San Diego to win that division.   The Chargers moved to Los Angeles 18 months ago


----------



## Green Man (Sep 3, 2018)

We will see. Maybe not this year but the tide is changing.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 21, 2018)

THE BROWNS WON A GAME????????!!!!!!!!

Wowsers. After last weeks effort where they just threw the game away (kicker had a nightmare) they actually got it done against the Jets.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 21, 2018)

And I have snagged myself tickets to the Seahawks v Raiders game at Wembly in a few weeks time.


----------



## Big_G (Sep 21, 2018)

Captainron said:



			And I have snagged myself tickets to the Seahawks v Raiders game at Wembly in a few weeks time.
		
Click to expand...

Me too can't wait


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 21, 2018)

Rams and Raiders seem to be early season favourites. The Pats have had a woeful start and surprisingly the Dolphins have won their two opening games. The Bills have started very cold as well. I didn't follow the draft, maybe this season some of the also ran teams from previous season have traded well and the expected usual suspects are now being caught up.

One thing, it will be an interesting season with few surprises. I'll stick my neck out now and say the Pats will not make the play offs, either as division champs or as wildcards.


----------



## JPLon (Sep 21, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Rams and Raiders seem to be early season favourites. 

One thing, it will be an interesting season with few surprises. I'll stick my neck out now and say the Pats will not make the play offs, either as division champs or as wildcards.
		
Click to expand...

Rams coming off a great season and made some very good signings in the off-season...similar to the Vikings. Presume you mean them not the Raiders? Raiders have looked poor. Wouldn't be surprised if the Pats don't make it, could be all change in the AFC as the Steelers look to have all sorts of issues at the moment with Bell and Brown their two stars.

I got tickets to the Jaguars Eagles this year, brilliant game for London to get


----------



## larmen (Sep 21, 2018)

Captainron said:



			And I have snagged myself tickets to the Seahawks v Raiders game at Wembly in a few weeks time.
		
Click to expand...

I got some too. Quite pricey for near to last row tickets, but at least I am in line with the 50 yard line. A work mate of mine tried about 3 minutes later and they seemed to have been out then.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 22, 2018)

Got mine on the bottom teir which is very nice.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 23, 2018)

Horrendous TV clash tonight. NFL Sunday when Rory and Tiger are out in the last group. Dilemma!


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 23, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Not expecting much again this year from the Cowboys, but we can hope.
		
Click to expand...

Could be worse, Giants passing up on a the best QB draft class in ages ðŸ˜­ for Barkley. Doesn't matter how good the back is if the OLine is garbage.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Horrendous TV clash tonight. NFL Sunday when Rory and Tiger are out in the last group. Dilemma!
		
Click to expand...

And Bodyguard final episode at 9


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 24, 2018)

YouTube has 9-10 minute highlights of every NFL game available within an hour of the actual finish.  Just search NFL 2018.   They also have college games available as well.  All the key plays.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 24, 2018)

We are three and o, I said we are three and 0 !!!!!!!!!

Wahooooooooo Let's go Dolphins !!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 24, 2018)

JUst watch the highlightd. OMG we look interested this season !!!!!!! Stunning defensive tackles in the back field. Tannehill throwing bombs and running for 1st downs. I can't believe what I just saw !!!!!


----------



## Piece (Sep 24, 2018)

Blue ðŸŒŸ
ðŸ’©
ðŸ¤”


----------



## Captainron (Oct 21, 2018)

Season is getting going nicely.

Had a fantastic day out at Wembley last weekend and a Seahawks victory just made it awesome!!!


----------



## Captainron (Oct 21, 2018)

And the Browns go to overtime again. I love watching them. Baker Mayfield has really made a difference to their offence. I think they have a chance of having a winning season after their 16-0 nightmare last year


----------



## Wolf (Oct 21, 2018)

Jags fan here.. we are capable if amazing play and mediocrity in equal measure, I fear last year was our chance for something good. 

If we can pick up a few more wins could have a chance at playoffs at best..


----------



## Big_G (Oct 23, 2018)

As a Raiders fan I've had all sharp objects taken away from me and shoelaces removed

Will the last player out the door please turn off the lights


----------



## GB72 (Oct 23, 2018)

As a Vikings fan I live in eternal hope that this will be the year. Do not follow it that deeply but appear to be doing OK so far. 

Would be interested to hear what the die hard football fans think about a current rugby story. Wasps winger Christian Wade has left the club to prepare for the next NFL draft in a hope to start a career in the sport. Is this even possible for someone not brought up playing the game. Not even sure where he would fit in on the pitch other than maybe in kick returns.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 23, 2018)

Heâ€™s fast, agile and can tackle. I think understanding the game will be his biggest challenge. Special teams is a great place to start. Heâ€™s not the biggest height wise so not sure he would be a receiver. Maybe a corner?


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 24, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Rams and Raiders seem to be early season favourites. The Pats have had a woeful start and surprisingly the Dolphins have won their two opening games. The Bills have started very cold as well. I didn't follow the draft, maybe this season some of the also ran teams from previous season have traded well and the expected usual suspects are now being caught up.

One thing, it will be an interesting season with few surprises. I'll stick my neck out now and say the Pats will not make the play offs, either as division champs or as wildcards.
		
Click to expand...

Top tipster !!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 24, 2018)

Dolphins seem to have found a QB at last then then the defence goes missing. Sigh.


----------



## Redskins21 (Oct 25, 2018)

GB72 said:



			As a Vikings fan I live in eternal hope that this will be the year. Do not follow it that deeply but appear to be doing OK so far.

Would be interested to hear what the die hard football fans think about a current rugby story. Wasps winger Christian Wade has left the club to prepare for the next NFL draft in a hope to start a career in the sport. Is this even possible for someone not brought up playing the game. Not even sure where he would fit in on the pitch other than maybe in kick returns.
		
Click to expand...

He'll do very well to stick as a special teams player, most likely returning kicks & being a gunner on coverages. The chances of him doing anything more are very slim. There's similar/better athletes to contend with that have been playing the sport since they could walk.

Jarryd Hayne tried to make the switch a few years ago but didn't last long.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 25, 2018)

I have lost count of the number of stories about rugby players intending to make the switch to the NFL.  It's all garbage.  I was at a press conference for the original World League in 1991 when Ellery Hanley announced he would play for the London Monarchs.  He played as many games as I did.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 25, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Jags fan here.. we are capable if amazing play and mediocrity in equal measure, I fear last year was our chance for something good.

If we can pick up a few more wins could have a chance at playoffs at best..
		
Click to expand...

Not with Blake Bortles at QB you won't.   That was the worst front office decision of all time to give him a contract extension.  It's ruined the locker room because the other players know how crap he is and now believe he's taking money that should be theirs.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 25, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Not with Blake Bortles at QB you won't.   That was the worst front office decision of all time to give him a contract extension.  It's ruined the locker room because the other players know how crap he is and now believe he's taking money that should be theirs.
		
Click to expand...

You are not wrong there at all, one of the most overrated draft QB picks in recent years. Picking up to much dollar and ruining the team vibe.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 25, 2018)

You need to listen to Mike Lombardi on TheRinger.com podcast -  he's a former NFL GM and just the best analyst on the net.   The way he lays into Bortles, Brock "The Heist" Osweiler and Jason "The Clapper" Garrett is just awesome.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 25, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			You need to listen to Mike Lombardi on TheRinger.com podcast -  he's a former NFL GM and just the best analyst on the net.   The way he lays into Bortles, Brock "The Heist" Osweiler and Jason "The Clapper" Garrett is just awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone able to translate this?


----------



## Wolf (Oct 25, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			You need to listen to Mike Lombardi on TheRinger.com podcast -  he's a former NFL GM and just the best analyst on the net.   The way he lays into Bortles, Brock "The Heist" Osweiler and Jason "The Clapper" Garrett is just awesome.
		
Click to expand...

I'll give that a listen, been looking for some decent Podcasts for the drive to work


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 26, 2018)

Oh what the hell, the bait looked appealing!    Osweiler signed a ridiculous contract extension and got the best part of $30M over two seasons with no real evidence to back it up on the field.  Lombardi gave him that nickname because it was the greatest heist since Oceans 11.    NFL fans loved it and it stuck.  Then he went after Garrett who is the Cowboys' head coach.  Dallas has under-performed big-time the last couple of years and blaming the coach is the best answer for it as he does not call offensive or defensive plays but is pictured on the sideline repeatedly clapping to encourage his players.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 26, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I'll give that a listen, been looking for some decent Podcasts for the drive to work
		
Click to expand...

https://www.theringer.com/the-bill-simmons-podcast
https://www.theringer.com/gm-street

Simmons is the man behind The Ringer after he got fired from ESPN for calling Roger Goodell a bleeping liar a few times on air.   His guess-the-lines podcast with Cousin Sal each Monday is essential listening during the season too.   GM Street is Mike Lombardi's show and he does two a week for the site.


----------



## Piece (Oct 26, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Oh what the hell, the bait looked appealing!    Osweiler signed a ridiculous contract extension and got the best part of $30M over two seasons with no real evidence to back it up on the field.  Lombardi gave him that nickname because it was the greatest heist since Oceans 11.    NFL fans loved it and it stuck.  *Then he went after Garrett who is the Cowboys' head coach.  Dallas has under-performed big-time the last couple of years and blaming the coach is the best answer for it as he does not call offensive or defensive plays but is pictured on the sideline repeatedly clapping to encourage his players*.
		
Click to expand...

Begs the question then what does he really do then....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 26, 2018)

Whatever the owner Jerry Jones tells him


----------



## Cherry13 (Oct 28, 2018)

Going to Wembley today. Any recommendations on what to do/see. Itâ€™s our first time going.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 4, 2018)

Drew Brees is giving Jared Goff a bit of a lesson in how to put drives together.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 5, 2018)

Ah Drew Brees, the player who I said live on Sky Sports in 2002 would never be a successful QB in the NFL.     Which based on his first two years was pretty realistic.

Oh well we all make mistakes.  As the Dalek said climbing off the dustbin.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 26, 2018)

Russel Wilson came up with two absolute bombs to steal the win over the Panthers. Promising signs for this very young Seahawks team which will probably sneak a wildcard place now which was very unexpected.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2018)

Enjoyed both main live games on Sky last night, especially the Broncoâ€™s/Steelers game going down to the wire.
One aspect which has always frustrated me and hoping a more knowledgeable fan can explain is:
Why when there was 65 seconds left on the clock are a team allowed to run the clock down? Is there a number were they canâ€™t do that?
So much more could of happened in those 65 seconds, as a nuetral I kind of feel short changed.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 26, 2018)

You have 40 seconds on the clock between each play.  The clock only stops on incomplete passes or a play going out of bounds.  Or a team can use one of their three time outs in each half.

When you have possession at the end of the game and the other team cannot stop the clock, why try and run a play. The Giants did in 1978 and lost a game because of it (Herm Edwards and the Miracle in the Meadowlands on YouTube).   So now teams just take a knee to lose a yard but with no risk of losing possession.   If you have a 1st down inside the final two minutes, you can run the clock down to 0.00 with no risk.

In golfing terms, it is like having three putts to win a hole from 10 feet and you just lag the first one down to make sure with no risk.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 26, 2018)

In 2012, Bucs' coach Greg Schiano, who was a total a-hole (and I dealt with him enough) ordered his defensive line to crash the kneeldown play against the Giants in 2012.  It was real bush league and caused one hell of a punch-up.  Even the Bucs players thought it was a garbage call.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			You have 40 seconds on the clock between each play.  The clock only stops on incomplete passes or a play going out of bounds.  Or a team can use one of their three time outs in each half.

When you have possession at the end of the game and the other team cannot stop the clock, why try and run a play. The Giants did in 1978 and lost a game because of it (Herm Edwards and the Miracle in the Meadowlands on YouTube).   So now teams just take a knee to lose a yard but with no risk of losing possession.   If you have a 1st down inside the final two minutes, you can run the clock down to 0.00 with no risk.

In golfing terms, it is like having three putts to win a hole from 10 feet and you just lag the first one down to make sure with no risk.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, didnâ€™t realise they were actually losing a yard, just bobbing up and down wasting time.
The difference in golf though from your explanation is that in golf at least youâ€™re moving forward.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 16, 2018)

Getting to the pointy end of the season. 

My Seahawks can seal a wildcard spot with a win over the 49â€™ers who have been pretty woeful this year.

Pats and Chiefs look like world beaters and I hope they get each other in the AFC championship game.


----------



## Green Man (Dec 16, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Heâ€™s going to be great helping you to 4th in the division
		
Click to expand...

Well done on the predictions!


----------



## Captainron (Dec 17, 2018)

Oh bum! Lost to Sam Francisco in OT!

Need a win to advance!!!


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 17, 2018)

Green Man said:



			Well done on the predictions!
		
Click to expand...

Wow bears finally play some half decent football against a depleted packers team and you trawl back through to find this ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Captainron (Dec 17, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Wow bears finally play some half decent football against a depleted packers team and you trawl back through to find this ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Thy did clinch their division last night which was fairly unexpected at the start of the season. 

Stat alert- the Bears have won more games in this regular season than they did in the past two combined! 

Mack has given them some edge and steel. Funny how one player can change a whole team?


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 17, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Thy did clinch their division last night which was fairly unexpected at the start of the season. 

Stat alert- the Bears have won more games in this regular season than they did in the past two combined! 

Mack has given them some edge and steel. Funny how one player can change a whole team?
		
Click to expand...

I think the impact of Nagy is pretty big, and also Roquin Smith has been an absolute stud for them.

Donâ€™t get me wrong Mack is an absolute joke of a man. His speed and strength are crazy. But the rest of the D is still very good


----------



## Green Man (Dec 17, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Wow bears finally play some half decent football against a depleted packers team and you trawl back through to find this ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. I just remembered your comment at the time as I thought that the Bears would be considerably better this year. To be honest I thought challenging for the playoffs would be in site as I expected the Vikings to be better and take the division. 
We are looking good at the minute so hopefully it carries on. Iâ€™m a bit worried about the severity of the injury to Eddie Jackson but he has theee weeks to get ready for the playoffs, possibly four if the Rams continue to lose and the Bears can get a first round bye.

As for the defence, they have been amazing at all levels this year. Mack speaks for himself but the contributions by Hicks, Goldman, Fuller and Jackson have really stood out. It will be interesting to see how many of them get selected to the pro bowl tomorrow night.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 18, 2018)

The Pro Bowl is a joke.   The players only care if they are selected for the first time or if they have an incentive clause in their contracts for selection.

Even I turned down presenting the Pro Bowl live on Sky a couple of times.  "Dancing with celebrities in pads".   Pick the teams, just don't play the game.


----------



## Green Man (Dec 18, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Pro Bowl is a joke.   The players only care if they are selected for the first time or if they have an incentive clause in their contracts for selection.

Even I turned down presenting the Pro Bowl live on Sky a couple of times.  "Dancing with celebrities in pads".   Pick the teams, just don't play the game.
		
Click to expand...

I agree the game is a joke but after the shit the Bears have been through in the last few years itâ€™s nice just to have players recognised as some of the best in the game. I think itâ€™s a joke that the fans get a say in the vote. Too many players get picked because itâ€™s a popularity contest. I agree a proper panel should pick the teams but not bother with the game.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 18, 2018)

A friend of mine who played offensive line in the NFL in the 1980s told a great story about lining up for a play and the five offensive guys agreed to vote for all the four defensive linemen opposite them if they did the same.  They all agreed and then the QB called the play and they carried on.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 22, 2018)

I loved watching Derek Henry at â€˜Bama and heâ€™s looking pretty special at the Titans 

Go Tide!!


----------



## Captainron (Dec 30, 2018)

Last week of the regular season and Iâ€™m looking forward to seeing how the playoff picture unfolds.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice to be able to sit back and watch it unfold, the Cowboys are already division champs so happy days.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 30, 2018)

And this over protection of the quarterbacks is a bloody joke. Canâ€™t tackle and land on them. Why are they different from the other 10 guys on the field?


----------



## Captainron (Dec 30, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Nice to be able to sit back and watch it unfold, the Cowboys are already division champs so happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Think we have you in the playoffs #gohawks !!!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 30, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Think we have you in the playoffs #gohawks !!!
		
Click to expand...

Boo!


----------



## GaryK (Dec 30, 2018)

I would say GO CARDS, but they are playing just as bad as they have been doing so all season.
At least they'll get #1 draft pick and hopefully fire Wilks in the morning.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Not goin well for the Steelers. 

Think Iâ€™ve picked a new team each year, so Iâ€™m gonna pick a playoff team to keep the interest going. Iâ€™m going Seahawkâ€™s 

Back to the Steelers next year if I remember ðŸ¤£


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 31, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Not goin well for the Steelers.

Think Iâ€™ve picked a new team each year, so Iâ€™m gonna pick a playoff team to keep the interest going. Iâ€™m going Seahawkâ€™s

Back to the Steelers next year if I remember ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...


Hang on a minute soft lad ðŸ˜†


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 31, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Hang on a minute soft lad ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Na, you wer right first time ðŸ‘ŽðŸ»


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 31, 2018)

A good nightâ€™s viewing there!
Hopefully the play offs will be good.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 31, 2018)

The Black Monday carnage is in full flow.   Todd Bowles (Jets) and Dirk Koetter went last night.   Marvin Lewis in Cincinnati, Adam Gase in Miami and Vance Joseph in Denver all gone today and Steve Wilks in Arizona has told his coaches he is out as well.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 31, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Black Monday carnage is in full flow.   Todd Bowles (Jets) and Dirk Koetter went last night.   Marvin Lewis in Cincinnati, Adam Gase in Miami and Vance Joseph in Denver all gone today and Steve Wilks in Arizona has told his coaches he is out as well.
		
Click to expand...

Any translations available  ?

ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”

Happy New  year ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 31, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Black Monday carnage is in full flow.   Todd Bowles (Jets) and Dirk Koetter went last night.   Marvin Lewis in Cincinnati, Adam Gase in Miami and Vance Joseph in Denver all gone today and Steve Wilks in Arizona has told his coaches he is out as well.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think do Chiefs defense do enough to give them a shot at the superbowl?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 31, 2018)

Thankfully Broncos have sacked Joseph - was always the wrong appointment , now I wouldnâ€™t mind Keenan being given the boot as well. For some reason would be really interesting to see if Eli Manning would like a new final challenge


----------



## Captainron (Dec 31, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Black Monday carnage is in full flow.   Todd Bowles (Jets) and Dirk Koetter went last night.   Marvin Lewis in Cincinnati, Adam Gase in Miami and Vance Joseph in Denver all gone today and Steve Wilks in Arizona has told his coaches he is out as well.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s the record for sackings post regular season and pre playoffs?


----------



## Captainron (Dec 31, 2018)

Will Chucky stay on?


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 31, 2018)

With the contract he's on Im guessing so.

Thought the raiders were all about building for vegas.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 31, 2018)

The Chiefs can definitely win the AFC title.  Please though, it's Super Bowl with two words.  Pet hate from my former editor in the States that one.     Whoever wins the Bears v Eagles will give the Saints/Rams all they can handle.  I cannot see the Cowgirls or Seahawks doing anything.    The smart money is on an LA @ New Orleans NFC title game but the Chicago and Philly defenses  can definitely cause an upset.

In the AFC, as long as the Cheatriots don't win, I will be happy.   Andy Reid deserves his chance to mess up his clock management on the biggest stage.  Cannot see Houston, Indy or the Chargers doing anything.  Baltimore are the real wild card in the AFC as their run offense is just unstoppable in bad weather.   

Gruden stays on in Oakland - that franchise is a dumpster fire and he has a long term contract.  He is too stubborn to change his ways so Oakland will be in the mire for a few more years yet.  The appointment of Mike Mayock as their new GM will be interesting though as he is no yes-man which is what Gruden normally wants in his front office.

And chrisd - it's rugby in pads.   Happy New  Year!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thankfully Broncos have sacked Joseph - was always the wrong appointment , now I wouldnâ€™t mind Keenan being given the boot as well. For some reason would be really interesting to see if Eli Manning would like a new final challenge
		
Click to expand...

Eli Manning is so far past his sell by date, even Lidl wouldn't sell him at a discount.   The Giants will not win until they move on from him.  He cannot throw the ball more than 20 yards downfield and cannot hit a 15-yard out pattern at all any more.


----------



## Piece (Dec 31, 2018)

Glad that the Cowboys made into the wild cards. Love to think we can take Seattle but honestly, no further.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2019)

Deshawn Watson has had a mare throwing tonight. Texans are gone!

Hope the Seahawks can pull out a win at Dallas.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 6, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Hope the Seahawks can pull out a win at Dallas.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2019)

Bugger.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 13, 2019)

Patriots are tearing the Chargers a new one at the moment.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 13, 2019)

Yup. Pats v KC for a spot in the super bowl. 
I hope the eagles turn over the saints too.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Patriots are tearing the Chargers a new one at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Meanwhile on the  telly, call the bloody midwife is King. I will be calling a bloody dr if Missis T don't get her head out of her iPad and start watching this 1960's Rammel.

Go Pats


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 13, 2019)

38-7 at the moment Tashy


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Yup. Pats v KC for a spot in the super bowl.
I hope the eagles turn over the saints too.
		
Click to expand...

I've always had a soft spot for the Saints so I'm hoping they go all the way. Ideally beat the Patriots in the Superbowl with a last gasp clutch TD


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			38-7 at the moment Tashy
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜– Kansa v Patriots sounds tasty.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 13, 2019)

Wheres Al Michaels?


----------



## Wolf (Jan 13, 2019)

Can see this being Chiefs V Pats SB this year, if I had to pick is rather see the chief's rake the spoils but Bradys boys are just efficient and always find a way ...


----------



## JamesR (Jan 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Can see this being Chiefs V Pats SB this year,...
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t be KC v NE super bowl. Theyâ€™re in the same division


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Canâ€™t be KC v NE super bowl. Theyâ€™re in the same division
		
Click to expand...

I meant championship game was half typing on here and half watching the golf, my Mrs is right I can't concentrate on 2 things at once


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 14, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Wheres Al Michaels?
		
Click to expand...

Al and Cris Collinsworth called the AFC game in Kansas City Saturday evening.  The networks share the playoff coverage around.    I think CBS have the Super Bowl this year which means Nantz and Romo.  Tony is brilliant but he's getting a bit smug and up his own backside at the moment.    Michaels is the absolute king of play-by-play followed by Joe Buck.        I really would recommend reading Al's autobiography.  The chapter about his then-friendship with OJ Simpson and how he now feels about him is pretty damning.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 14, 2019)

This Drew Brees bloke â€¦ anyone would think I once said in 2002 on Sky Sports that I don't think he'll ever be successful in the NFL.    Ah we all make mistakes as the Dalek said climbing off the dustbin.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 14, 2019)

No real surprises in last 4, oddschecker has them all pretty close on odds for SB.
Hoping home advantage will get the Chiefs past the Pats.
Watching Gurlay and Anderson for Rams offense my inkling is it could be their year, anyone but Pats for me is ok.


----------



## Piece (Jan 14, 2019)

Patriots again?! How on Earth do they do it year after year? Cheating?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 15, 2019)

Does help when the opposing defense decides to run the same 7 DB scheme they did the previous week even though the New England offense was totally different to that of the Patriots.    If you play Cover 3 all day against any decent QB, he will pick it apart.    The original Tampa-2 defense only worked because the Bucs had a great front four and could afford to drop the other seven into coverage.  Teams soon found the way to beat it just as the original Bears 46 defense was obsolete within two years.

I dislike the Patriots as much as anyone and yes they have been caught cheating in the past but they do deserve to be there.  They have no competition in their division and Belichick is the best coach in the NFL, quite possibly of all-time although supporters of Paul Brown of the 1940s/1950s Browns might have something to say about that.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 15, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			the New England offense was totally different to that of the Patriots.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty damn similar, I'd say!


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 15, 2019)

I love the NFL but as I don't have any real affinity to a team I only seem to get interested around the Divisional play offs each year.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jan 15, 2019)

I worked for a company that was based in California from the 70's into the 90's and even worked over there for a few years in the late 80's. So I'm a 49ers fan for the best part of 40 years and watched them at their height (Montana/Rice/Young etc), however the current incarnation just doesn't excite me.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Pretty damn similar, I'd say! 

Click to expand...

Yeah good point, I did mean the Baltimore offense that was last seen in about 1983 being run by the Nebraska Cornhuskers in the college game.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Yeah good point, I did mean the Baltimore offense that was last seen in about 1983 being run by the Nebraska Cornhuskers in the college game.
		
Click to expand...

PS, when I played AF, the team I choose were the Patriots. The same year they got mullered by the Fridge, Walter Payton and S McMahon? After that followed quite a few wilderness years. How do they keep doing it. Why is AFL so weak with the Pats being so strong. The idea behind the trade at the end of every season is to make it fairer. What are the Pats doing for a generation that others are not. Last question, will they be able to replace Brady and when. He is not like a Ferrari, more like a BMW that just keeps going on and on and on.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 16, 2019)

S McMahon?   Steve?     Trying to imagine him behind center.  It was Jim McMahon, a totally headcase who I once saw up at St.Andrews.   I have a couple of friends who played on that 1985 Super Bowl Bears team and the stories they have told about the players, the characters and just how they good they were.  I presented part of Channel 4's live coverage of that game from the Video CafÃ© in London and was predicting Chicago by 30+ in the pre-game and getting ridiculed when the Pats went 3-0 up early.  Then Tony Eason wet his bed and the game was over by the middle of the second quarter.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2019)

Jim ðŸ˜‚ I got him mixed up with his brother. Trying to think of the pats back up QB that day, Grogan rings a bell. I liked him. He had a Open day at Notts Forest ground Trent Bridge. Gutted I could not get a rest day to go and see him.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 16, 2019)

Grogan's Run!     Steve Grogan was a Patriot legend in the late 70s and early 80s.


----------



## Piece (Jan 16, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			S McMahon?   Steve?     Trying to imagine him behind center.  It was Jim McMahon, a totally headcase who I once saw up at St.Andrews.   I have a couple of friends who played on that 1985 Super Bowl Bears team and the stories they have told about the players, the characters and just how they good they were.  I presented part of Channel 4's live coverage of that game from the Video CafÃ© in London and was predicting Chicago by 30+ in the pre-game and getting ridiculed when the Pats went 3-0 up early.  Then Tony Eason wet his bed and the game was over by the middle of the second quarter.
		
Click to expand...

I remember a presenter call Mick Luckhurst. Wasn't he a kicker?


----------



## Big_G (Jan 16, 2019)

Piece said:



			I remember a presenter call Mick Luckhurst. Wasn't he a kicker?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Atlanta Falcons if I remember correctly


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 16, 2019)

I've not spoken to Mick in a couple of years but yes he played for the Falcons from 1981-87 and then retired to run the NFL merchandising operation in the UK and present Channel 4's coverage for four years. He is a really top bloke.   He was honoured at Wembley when the Falcons played one of the international series games and invited to do the coin toss.  He was in tears at how much it meant to him having grown up a massive "soccer" fan here in the UK.   He lives in the States and has a successful business organising golf events and corporate days.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 16, 2019)

Heard a great line today talking about the properties Tom Brady has.  He has a mansion in Boston, a ranch in Montana, an apartment in New York and of course he owns Philip Rivers.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Heard a great line today talking about the properties Tom Brady has.  He has a mansion in Boston, a ranch in Montana, an apartment in New York and of course he owns Philip Rivers.
		
Click to expand...

Think I saw a piece one day where Brady was having his/a house built. Lordy flippin Lordy. It was mahoosively impressive.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 20, 2019)

Saints to beat the Rams
Chiefs to beat the Pats


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 20, 2019)

PATS ALL THE WAY


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2019)

Would like to see a Chiefs - Rams Super Bowl but think Saints will sneak past the Rams - as long as the cheats arenâ€™t there


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2019)

Iâ€™d like a Brady/Brees SB.
With Brees winning his 2nd SB.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Saints to beat the Rams
Chiefs to beat the Pats
		
Click to expand...

Think you're right about Saints but got a feeling Pats will beat the Chiefs and go on to win superbowl


----------



## Captainron (Jan 20, 2019)

How loud are the crowd in the Super Dome???!! Almost like a pre-season game at Century Link....


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 20, 2019)

I picked rams an chiefs. Seems in no better at picking football than I am soccer ðŸ¤¦ðŸ¼â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜­ðŸ¤£


----------



## fundy (Jan 20, 2019)

good to see the challenge system as bad or worse than DRS or VAR are lol, another massive sport game potentially decided by a horrendous decision


----------



## Captainron (Jan 20, 2019)

This just got interesting.


----------



## GaryK (Jan 20, 2019)

Shocking miss by the officials


----------



## Piece (Jan 21, 2019)

Decent Championship games. I only managed to catch the highlights. Bit of a dodgy call - no pass interference.

If I tip Patriots to win, perhaps that guarantees they won't!


----------



## Big_G (Jan 21, 2019)

Cracking pair of Championship games

I thought the officials did Sean Peyton a favor, all everyone is talking about is the missed PI call, not his shocking decision to pass on 1st down and leave LA with a Time Out


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 21, 2019)

As someone who has lost touch with American Football, I last really took notice back in the late 80's, can anyone explain why past giants such as the 49'ers, Cowboys, Broncos, Redskins have been nowhere to be seen for quite some time. I thought the system was supposed to prevent one team, ie the Patriots, from dominating, and poor teams to improve. Have those teams I mentioned been badly run since their heyday? Are the Patriots exceptional in their organisation?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As someone who has lost touch with American Football, I last really took notice back in the late 80's, can anyone explain why past giants such as the 49'ers, Cowboys, Broncos, Redskins have been nowhere to be seen for quite some time. I thought the system was supposed to prevent one team, ie the Patriots, from dominating, and poor teams to improve. Have those teams I mentioned been badly run since their heyday? Are the Patriots exceptional in their organisation?
		
Click to expand...

LT. pats are my team and i asked the same question on post 107. Amazing how it keeps happening how the Pats keep doing it. Brady best ever QB?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 21, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			LT. pats are my team and i asked the same question on post 107. Amazing how it keeps happening how the Pats keep doing it. Brady best ever QB?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Tashy, I only dip into this one every now and again. I will read back. - Just read back, no one answered you. Hopefully someone will pick this one up and educate us both.

I think Brady must be, surely. He gets his team past the winning post time and time again, year after year. Remarkable. (Oh, and he was in Ted 2 and for that alone he gets my vote, "nice spiral" )


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sorry Tashy, I only dip into this one every now and again. I will read back. - Just read back, no one answered you. Hopefully someone will pick this one up and educate us both.

I think Brady must be, surely. He gets his team past the winning post time and time again, year after year. Remarkable. (Oh, and he was in Ted 2 and for that alone he gets my vote, "nice spiral" )
		
Click to expand...

No the reason i said i had mentioned it was because i thought I cannot be the only person thinking that. The Pars have a checkered history thats for sure. But they have just been so consistant.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 21, 2019)

Sometimes I wonder if the closed shop nature of American sports actually works against equality in that there is no punishment for being horrible. This means that bad coaches and back offices get given a lot more time to keep on being bad than (say) in European soccer. If you have bad staff, they keep on making terrible draft choices and terrible coaching decisions for years, so they never get any better.

It's the big drawback for US sport for me - good sport is success AND failure, Ying and Yang. There's as much interest at the bottom of our leagues as the top, and a constant replenishment of talent. Maybe not quite a one way bet in terms of cash though...


----------



## pendodave (Jan 21, 2019)

Plus the divisional structure basically gives the pats a bye into the post season with a week of every year. Same with baseball and (to a lesser extent) basketball. Historical traveling issues mean that some teams have a really tough for to the playoffs every year, and some have a cake walk.

I'm not that well read on these matters, but I'm surprised more septics don't get the hump about it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As someone who has lost touch with American Football, I last really took notice back in the late 80's, can anyone explain why past giants such as the 49'ers, Cowboys, Broncos, Redskins have been nowhere to be seen for quite some time. I thought the system was supposed to prevent one team, ie the Patriots, from dominating, and poor teams to improve. Have those teams I mentioned been badly run since their heyday? Are the Patriots exceptional in their organisation?
		
Click to expand...

49ers -  years of mis-management from 2002 onwards by the York family.  Whilst Jim Harbaugh was coach, he overcame it but their front office is just terrible.
Dallas - Jerry Jones who owns the team thinks he can go head-to-head with NFL general managers around the league.  They won three Super Bowls because of Jimmy Johnson's drafting and coaching.  They were so good they won the last one with Barry Switzer on the sideline.
Denver - have been very good but the last few years have had no quarterback.
Washington -  Daniel Snyder is a poor man's Jerry Jones.

The Patriots do have the best organisation and the best coach and the best QB for the system.   They have pushed the boundaries on what they can get away with and have been caught for it a few times hence why they are so disliked around the game.  But you have to admire what they have done.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 21, 2019)

Big_G said:



			Cracking pair of Championship games

I thought the officials did Sean Peyton a favor, all everyone is talking about is the missed PI call, not his shocking decision to pass on 1st down and leave LA with a Time Out
		
Click to expand...

Payton is an arrogant a-hole who has not changed since he played in the British League in 1987.   One of the NFL shows I am involved in was all over his use of the clock on that drive.  Yes it was definite Pass Interference (actually more aerial mugging) but most people around the league won't shed any tears for him over this game.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 21, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Payton is an arrogant a-hole who has not changed since he played in the British League in 1987.   One of the NFL shows I am involved in was all over his use of the clock on that drive.  Yes it was definite Pass Interference (actually more aerial mugging) but most people around the league won't shed any tears for him over this game.
		
Click to expand...

Payton's sideline tantrums are fantastic viewing.
Last night's all the better as it may have been the most obvious PI non call for quite some time.
(Of course my opinion may have something to do with them beating the Eagles last week )

Shark, do you think the NFL will now bring in reviews for such incidents ?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 21, 2019)

No there will never be replay on penalties like that - it is too subjective.   Replay works where there is a definitive catch/no catch  in bounds/out of bounds call.  Same in baseball, safe/out.    The only issues in baseball replay has been on potential catcher interference on plays at home.    In the NFL, there will always be missed calls.  But where would you draw the line if you started reviewing penalties?   Was the player holding or not?  Did the player jump offside or not?   It would end up almost farcical.    The NFL Competition Committee would never pass it.

As for Payton, he was guilty as hell over Bountygate with that other grade one -a hole Gregg Williams and deservedly got a year's suspension from the league for it.  He is a great play designer but his arrogance in play-calling has cost him a bunch of games in the past.   He would just about finish in the Top 31 of NFL coaches in a popularity poll.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 21, 2019)

Agree with you completely, but there is a lot of chat about it already.
I'm in no way an expert but as you say, where do you draw the line ?
I guess if you analysed each play to death you'd find something you could throw a flag for on maybe 50% ?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 21, 2019)

It was just a plain bush league call by the officials. 

Both games were won and lost on tiny tiny margins.

Kansas City would have won had one of their guys not gone into the neutral zone when they picked Brady on a play. 

Was a crazy night and Iâ€™m glad I stayed up to watch it.


----------



## Big_G (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh well looks like I'll get to see the Raiders lose in London again, on a plus we'll get to see the best player to don the silver & black in recent history play, pity it's for the opposition


----------



## JamesR (Jan 21, 2019)

What do you think of the use of Tayson Hill at QB?

Why you use him there when Brees is your QB I donâ€™t really understand!?!


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 21, 2019)

JamesR said:



			What do you think of the use of Tayson Hill at QB?

Why you use him there when Brees is your QB I donâ€™t really understand!?!
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s a mis match, he can throw, run a keeper. Heâ€™s basically a utility player. Very hard to game plan for, especially for the odd play.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2019)

Just watched the Rams highlights - thatâ€™s a shocking call by the officials not to give that as pass interference , that was a game changer


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jan 21, 2019)

Iâ€™ll be supporting Brady and the Pats on Super Bowl night.

Much as I dislike the Pats, and will never forget the Tuck Rule game, New England are the lesser of 2 evils here. The Rams should never have been given the LA market again, that decision was corruption at its finest. Almost as corrupt as the officiating last night in the Superdome. The NFL clearly wanted their pet owners Kraft and Kroenke in the Super Bowl. Worst non-call ever last night. 

So I hope the Patriots win it. The Rams and Chargers fans combined are still outnumbered 10-1 by Raiders fans in LA, and Iâ€™d rather that the Raiders remain the only franchise to have won the Super Bowl for the city of angels.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 21, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			PATS ALL THE WAY[/]




Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2019)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Iâ€™ll be supporting Brady and the Pats on Super Bowl night.

Much as I dislike the Pats, and will never forget the Tuck Rule game, New England are the lesser of 2 evils here. The Rams should never have been given the LA market again, that decision was corruption at its finest. Almost as corrupt as the officiating last night in the Superdome. The NFL clearly wanted their pet owners Kraft and Kroenke in the Super Bowl. Worst non-call ever last night.

So I hope the Patriots win it. The Rams and Chargers fans combined are still outnumbered 10-1 by Raiders fans in LA, and Iâ€™d rather that the Raiders remain the only franchise to have won the Super Bowl for the city of angels.
		
Click to expand...

Was a Charger fan as that's where the sister in law relocated to and so took them on by "proxy" having been a Redskins fan since NFL came to C4 way back when. I really don't see what LA are getting with another franchise when the Raiders & Rams have been established for so long. What do they stand to gain? Certainly can't be an increased fan base compared to what they had


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 21, 2019)

As a Chiefs fan I was gutted last night, great comeback to watch in the 2nd half. Got to hand it to Brady how he finds a way to get it done.

Mahomes is the real deal, going to be one of the greats if he can stay healthy.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Was a Charger fan as that's where the sister in law relocated to and so took them on by "proxy" having been a Redskins fan since NFL came to C4 way back when. I really don't see what LA are getting with another franchise when the Raiders & Rams have been established for so long. What do they stand to gain? Certainly can't be an increased fan base compared to what they had
		
Click to expand...

Rams are relatively new back in town having relocated back there from St Louis. Though they were previously the LA Rams before that as well. 

As all things sports the move will have been for Money, simple economics from the owners I guess.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 22, 2019)

Homer, the Raiders have been in Oakland for 20 years.    The Chargers had to leave San Diego because of lease issues and funding over Qualcomm Stadium so they signed an agreement to share the Rams' new stadium when it is completed in 2020.   The Raiders will move to Las Vegas then as well as the Oakland Coliseum is only the second most modern Coliseum in the world after the one in Rome.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 22, 2019)

JamesR said:



			What do you think of the use of Tayson Hill at QB?

Why you use him there when Brees is your QB I donâ€™t really understand!?!
		
Click to expand...


It is Sean Payton trying to prove to the NFL how clever he is to scheme Hill into the game.   Sam Wyche used to do it in the late 80s with the Bengals and then my Bucs in the early 1990s.   We used to call it "Mike Martz Disease" on Sky after the Rams' head coach who designed the "Greatest Show on Turf" offense that won the Super Bowl and then when he took over as coach from Dick Vermiel, went on a mission to prove what a complete genius he was.   He failed miserably.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2019)

PS, Kyler Murray, how good is he? Who in the first round draft is that bad they need a QB?


----------



## JamesR (Jan 22, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			...went on a mission to prove what a complete genius he was.   He failed miserably.
		
Click to expand...

I liked coach's comment on the sky coverage on Sunday night. 
To paraphrase: "none of these guys are geniuses, geniuses are out there trying to cure cancer. These guys just have really good football brains"


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			PS, Kyler Murray, how good is he? Who in the first round draft is that bad they need a QB?
		
Click to expand...

Ah Kyler Murray, the "superstar two sport athlete".   Who is about 5-9 and could only succeed in a shotgun-based college offense.  Some NFL desperate team will take him with a fair few needing QBs in the first round but he is the riskiest proposition since Tebow was ridiculously drafted in the 1st round by Denver.   Murray was a 1st round pick by the Oakland A's in the baseball draft last year but prospects there take a few years in the minor leagues before they become ready for the major league game.   He has a potential $6M contract with Oakland that would become void if he plays football and he would have to repay his $2M signing bonus.  He is represented by the most powerful agent in baseball, Scott Boras.    He would earn more as a 1st round pick in the NFL but it was would be a truly epic gamble for a team to mortgage their future by drafting him early.


----------



## Big_G (Jan 22, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Raiders will move to Las Vegas then as well as the Oakland Coliseum is only the second most modern Coliseum in the world after the one in Rome.
		
Click to expand...

 

So true, although the tailgate makes up for it, can't wait for Vegas, got my trip planned already


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 31, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47066305

Made me chuckle.  ðŸ˜


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 1, 2019)

Bill Simmons got booted from his successful podcast on ESPN for repeatedly calling commissioner Roger Goodell a few choice names including liar and cheat.  He went off to HBO to set up the Ringer and has become even more successful there.


----------



## Piece (Feb 1, 2019)

Rams or Patriots? Going for Rams based on, errr, gut feel.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Rams or Patriots? Going for Rams based on, errr, gut feel.
		
Click to expand...

 - Rams - Suh is gonna mess up Brady


----------



## User62651 (Feb 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Rams or Patriots? Going for Rams based on, errr, gut feel.
		
Click to expand...

At this stage anyone's but if I had to call it would say Pats narrowly. Experience will count.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 1, 2019)

Don't think I can even be bothered to watch this year.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Rams or Patriots? Going for Rams based on, errr, gut feel.
		
Click to expand...

Just hope itâ€™s a game worth staying up for.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 1, 2019)

As a pats fan. ðŸ¤—


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 2, 2019)

Got my snacks sorted  Two big bags of Burton's Fish & Chips Pickled Onion flavour


----------



## Captainron (Feb 2, 2019)

Iâ€™m going chicken wings and hot dogs


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 3, 2019)

My NFL season ended a month ago  :-(   and a friend of mine missed out on making the Hall of Fame last night as well   :-(     and I think Patriots by 14 too   :-(

Think I'll just watch it on record tomorrow.   Pitchers and catchers report for spring training in 10 days


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 3, 2019)

PS, your pal that missed out, is it one chance and out or can they be re nominated.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			My NFL season ended a month ago  :-(   and a friend of mine missed out on making the Hall of Fame last night as well   :-(     and I think Patriots by 14 too   :-(

Think I'll just watch it on record tomorrow.   Pitchers and catchers report for spring training in 10 days    

Click to expand...

Hard lines for your friend. 

Maybe he will get in next year?


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2019)

So Sky or BBC for coverage?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			So Sky or BBC for coverage?
		
Click to expand...

Sky for me, has been all season and donâ€™t mind their presenters.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Sky for me, has been all season and donâ€™t mind their presenters.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah same for me, feel Iâ€™d be cheating them if I turned over now lol.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2019)

Sky for me


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 3, 2019)

That was best rendition of the National Anthem I have heard for years and years. Proper diva


----------



## 2blue (Feb 3, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			That was best rendition of the National Anthem I have heard for years and years. Proper diva
		
Click to expand...

Yep.....   now THAT is a National Anthem.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 3, 2019)

Terrible 1st throw from Brady.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 4, 2019)

Defense on top so far.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 4, 2019)

I was predicting Pats by 14 with Goff unable to move the ball so not far out.   The average fan will sit there and think a 13-3 final must have been a terrible game but that was real football.  Defenses on top, no silly penalties, well officiated and the better team won.  I dislike the Patriots with a passion but even I have to respect what they have achieved.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			PS, your pal that missed out, is it one chance and out or can they be re nominated.
		
Click to expand...

It's former Bucs safety John Lynch.  Players can stay on the ballot for 10 seasons from what I remember and they have to be pretty near unanimous choices by the 30+ writers on the panel.  He did not make the final 10 this year having been inside that line a couple of previous times.  I don't honestly think he deserves it and have written that at times but head can over-rule the heart at times.  At least John does not take it personally when I have had to write that in the past.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 4, 2019)

Not a classic but smart, experienced football by the Pats especially in the final quarter.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 4, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I was predicting Pats by 14 with Goff unable to move the ball so not far out.   The average fan will sit there and think a 13-3 final must have been a terrible game but that was real football.  Defenses on top, no silly penalties, well officiated and the better team won.  I dislike the Patriots with a passion but even I have to respect what they have achieved.
		
Click to expand...

After a long day yesterday I haven't seen the game yet, read a few comments on the BBC site which are saying the most boring Super Bowl ever. But I am sat here thinking that the Pats defence stopped a free flowing offence that scored an average of 30 points per game over the course of a season to just 3 points. Don't get me wrong the Rams defence that conceded just 13 points, on most other days you would expect your offence to deliver. The Rams QB has said the same. What I did find odd, was in a game dominated by defence, the MVP was won by and offensive player Edelman.  Was he really that good.
That's aside, get in there Pats and Brady the GOAT. ðŸ’ðŸ’ðŸ’ðŸ’ðŸ’ðŸ’


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			What I did find odd, was in a game dominated by defence, the MVP was won by and offensive player Edelman.  Was he really that good.
		
Click to expand...

His receptions were the difference. Time after time he found space and time to make clutch plays that allowed the Pats to inch up field. It allowed the Pats to convert 2nd and 3rd downs which the Rams just couldnâ€™t do. 

Good to see a non-QB MVP!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 4, 2019)

Edelman, first player to combine Super Bowl MVP and a PED suspension in the same season â€¦â€¦.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 4, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Edelman, first player to combine Super Bowl MVP and a PED suspension in the same season â€¦â€¦.
		
Click to expand...

What's a PED suspension PS.ðŸ‘


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			What's a PED suspension PS.ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Performance enhancing drugs


----------



## User62651 (Feb 4, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Performance enhancing drugs
		
Click to expand...

Anyone see Edelman sprint full out onto the field at the start, jacked up on adrenaline only hopefully. Sprinted the length of it - that would have been me done for the night!

Liked the defensive superiority, bit like the Broncos v Panthers SB few years ago. Rams defense must be thinking what their Offense was actually doing, they hold Brady & Co to 13 points but only see 3 points from the offense who'd averaged over 32 per game through the season. Knew Pats defense was solid but not that solid, they were beaten 5x this season, where were Gurley and Anderson, thought with Goff struggling they'd have run it more - went missing? Belichick had their number it seems.

Shame season's over, always seems quite short. Can't be bothered with their other big sports - ice hockey, baseball or basketball.

Must try and make a game, 4 in London later this year.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 4, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Anyone see Edelman sprint full out onto the field at the start, jacked up on adrenaline only hopefully. Sprinted the length of it - that would have been me done for the night!

Liked the defensive superiority, bit like the Broncos v Panthers SB few years ago. Rams defense must be thinking what their Offense was actually doing, they hold Brady & Co to 13 points but only see 3 points from the offense who'd averaged over 32 per game through the season. Knew Pats defense was solid but not that solid, they were beaten 5x this season, where were Gurley and Anderson, thought with Goff struggling they'd have run it more - went missing? Belichick had their number it seems.

Shame season's over, always seems quite short. Can't be bothered with their other big sports - ice hockey, baseball or basketball.

Must try and make a game, 4 in London later this year.
		
Click to expand...

Something clearly not right with Gurley. Was nursing an injury for a number of weeks, but I donâ€™t think it mattered. They dared Goff to pass the ball and he couldnâ€™t do it, I donâ€™t rate him that much at all

With regards to the London games, personally, not for me. Been to a few, the fans annoy me, people wearing jerseys for teams not playing, annoys me. And having been to a few games in the states now, they are considerably different


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 4, 2019)

People go to the Wembley games to show their support for the game and hence where their own colours.  If you only had people attending who supported those two teams, you would have no more than a few hundred at the game.     I will be heavily involved  in the Bucs v Panthers game as I was for the Tampa Bay visits in 2009 and 2011.   I have covered some of the other Wembley games but I would prefer to stay at home and watch the Bucs play instead of the hassle getting there and back.


----------



## Green Man (Feb 4, 2019)

I will only be attending one London game as the Bears are playing. It will be my first London game since the Bears were last here. I agree the London games are annoying and I wouldnâ€™t go if it wasnâ€™t Chicago. Haveing been to a few games in the US itâ€™s much better over there.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 4, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People go to the Wembley games to show their support for the game and hence where their own colours.  If you only had people attending who supported those two teams, you would have no more than a few hundred at the game.     I will be heavily involved  in the Bucs v Panthers game as I was for the Tampa Bay visits in 2009 and 2011.   I have covered some of the other Wembley games but I would prefer to stay at home and watch the Bucs play instead of the hassle getting there and back.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m fine with people going who are neutral or support other teams. 

But you wouldnâ€™t weâ€™re a Man Utd top to a Tottenham v Southampton game. To me itâ€™s like a â€˜yes I am a fan of the nflâ€™ statement


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 4, 2019)

Just heard an awesome story from "Radio Row" at the Super Bowl where all kinds of stations set up and interview everyone and anyone.  They set one of the hosts of an LA station up by sending over this 70-year-old guy claiming he had been the Rams' equipment manager for 40 years and this was his last game before retirement.   The interview starts and then the guy falls down having a heart attack.  The host has no clue what to do and the other nearby stations were carrying on oblivious because they were all in on it.  The guy on air nearly lost his mind between trying to stay on broadcast and trying to sort this old bloke out.  After about 30 seconds everyone let him on the gag.   It will air tonight on the Jimmy Kimmel show in the States but I've heard it is an absolute classic.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 8, 2019)

Nah then, as part of Mr and MissisTashyboys round the world tour. Our first leg takes us to San Francisco from 28th September to  2nd of October. One of our bucket list things to do is go to an NFL game. Not one of the three I have been to at Wembley, but a proper one in The USA. So anyone any idea when the fixtures come out for next season. And if the good Lord God should happen to shinipon Tashyboy that weekend. How would you go about purchasing tickets for a 49ers game.
Did a trip to Las Vegas, NY and Boston a few years ago and was gutted that the Pats were playing at Baltimore on the Monday night. That was the game when a Pats kicker put the ball over the RH upright if memory serves me right to controversially lose the game.

Just had a thought, if a Utd fan turned up at Man Citys ground wearing a Utd shirt, he wouldn't get out alive. Would that be the same if you went to a 49 ers game wearing a Pats shirt. Am saying that because is the NFL games at Wembley the only time in the NFL Calender that it happens.

Cheers me dears


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2019)

I went to a Mets baseball game in the summer. I got my tickets through StubHub and they had plenty of other teams on their site as well. It wasn't the American football season when I was across so I don't know if the 49ers would have tickets on there but it is worth checking out when the fixtures are released.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 9, 2019)

The NFL schedule is released in mid-April.   Teams sell individual game tickets around June dependent on their season ticket base.    Even an alleged sellout, season ticket holders sell individual games ones on StubHub.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 9, 2019)

Cheers LT and PS ðŸ‘


----------



## Green Man (Feb 9, 2019)

Just so you know the 49ers donâ€™t actually play in SF. They play in Santa Clara which is about 40 miles away.  Oakland is closer but as it stands they donâ€™t know where they are playing yet. Thereâ€™s talk of them playing at the Baseball park in SF or sharing with the 49ers in Santa Clara. Or they could be in a number of other cities including Oakland.

To confirm tickets will be available on various sites. Finally forget the Pats jersey. You dont want to be that guy.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 9, 2019)

Green Man said:



			Just so you know the 49ers donâ€™t actually play in SF. They play in Santa Clara which is about 40 miles away.  Oakland is closer but as it stands they donâ€™t know where they are playing yet. Thereâ€™s talk of them playing at the Baseball park in SF or sharing with the 49ers in Santa Clara. Or they could be in a number of other cities including Oakland.

To confirm tickets will be available on various sites. Finally forget the Pats jersey. You dont want to be that guy.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ Re the Pats comment cheers.

Many thanks re Oakland and SF 49 ers. Will keep me eyes open.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 22, 2019)

Naughty Robert Kraft ðŸ‘º
Caught with his old man in the cookie jar ðŸ˜±


----------



## Piece (Feb 22, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Naughty Robert Kraft ðŸ‘º
Caught with his old man in the cookie jar ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

That will deflate his balls...


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 22, 2019)

Ah say. Have you seen the bird that Robert Kraft is shacked up with. She is proper fit. Sad state of affairs when you have a few quid over 6 billion and your getting nowt at home. Coupled with the fact that Missis me love you long time is his only source of a personal " Ring Bowl" triumph.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 22, 2019)

He's in trouble as the NFL as a no-tug rule.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Ah say. Have you seen the bird that Robert Kraft is shacked up with. She is proper fit. Sad state of affairs when you have a few quid over 6 billion and your getting nowt at home. Coupled with the fact that Missis me love you long time is his only source of a personal " Ring Bowl" triumph.
		
Click to expand...

Not one of your conquests eh Tashy?
You enjoy a â€œparlour â€œ right?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 22, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Not one of your conquests eh Tashy?
You enjoy a â€œparlour â€œ right?
		
Click to expand...

Sure do, but go where it is legal ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Piece (Mar 13, 2019)

Beckham Jnr going to the Browns? Is that like Rashford signing for Huddersfield?!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 13, 2019)

The Giants have let him go because he is a total distraction to the team.  They got 1st and 3rd round picks back and a decent player too.   Cleveland are already a better team than the Giants and this makes them more so.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 13, 2019)

Piece said:



			Beckham Jnr going to the Browns? Is that like Rashford signing for Huddersfield?! 

Click to expand...

Are the teams not all designed through the draft system to be equal? Are salary caps not set the same for each team? Appreciate Pats have shot that equality theory down but Cleveland Browns have been around a long time and come from an industrial town where they're football daft, more of a football town than NY I'd think. Looked like they were improving quickly last season too.

This Beckham story sounds like it could be straight from the Costner movie Draft Day though.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 13, 2019)

Glad he's out of the division.
Always seems to have a great game against the Eagles.
Good player, the Browns could go well this year.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 13, 2019)

Raiders Got AB too


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 13, 2019)

Jon Gruden and mouthy mercurial wide receivers - yep that went well before.  Keyshawn Johnson and the Bucs.    AB is also a complete locker room cancer and is on the wrong side of 30 now.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 13, 2019)

Can understand Giants getting rid, coz of draft picks, can understand Browns thinking they have the man. But what's Beckham getting out of it.


----------



## Green Man (Mar 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Can understand Giants getting rid, coz of draft picks, can understand Browns thinking they have the man. But what's Beckham getting out of it.
		
Click to expand...

He will probably push for a new contract with a lot of guaranteed money.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 25, 2019)

Just seen the news that Gronk has decided to retire at just 29 years old. 

I'm a little surprised but he had literally had a stellar career but then again what more is there he can achieve in the game. 

Big shoes to fill now for the Patriots


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 25, 2019)

Gutted bout the that, like you say a big pair of shoes to fill.

Anyone else seen the new NFL advert, it's very good.


----------



## Piece (Mar 25, 2019)

Perhaps he will un-retire this time next year, just like Jason Witten, another TE.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 25, 2019)

Witten was so bad as an analyst, he had to go back to playing.


----------



## Big_G (Mar 25, 2019)

I wonder if the Patriots might make a late run to sign Jared Cook?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 25, 2019)

They are talking to the Bucs about Cameron Brate.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 26, 2019)

Kyler Murray, No 1 draft choice. Is he that good.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 26, 2019)

Nope, The QB picks have been a bit weird this year so far. Too many good (not great) guys getting drafted in the first round. Think the Giants panicked.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 26, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Kyler Murray, No 1 draft choice. Is he that good.
		
Click to expand...

He will either be the same as Russell Wilson making plays out of nothing or the biggest (well smallest) QB disaster since Manziel went to Cleveland.


----------



## Big_G (Apr 26, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			He will either be the same as Russell Wilson making plays out of nothing or the biggest (well smallest) QB disaster since Manziel went to Cleveland.
		
Click to expand...

For my sins I got to see JaMarcus Russell play in the flesh, now there's the definition of a massive QB disaster in every sense of the word


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2019)

Johnny Football, what a player at college level, absolute legend. Whatâ€™s he up to now?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 26, 2019)

Last seen under-achieving in the CFL and then the short-lived AAFC.      Almost as big a joke first round pick as when Tim Tebow got drafted.   A friend of mine scouted him and described him as having the worst throwing mechanics he had ever seen.   He got away with it in college because he ran the ball so much but was just a disaster in the NFL.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 26, 2019)

Big_G said:



			For my sins I got to see JaMarcus Russell play in the flesh, now there's the definition of a massive QB disaster in every sense of the word 

Click to expand...

He had more flesh than most ......


----------



## Piece (Apr 26, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Kyler Murray, No 1 draft choice. Is he that good.
		
Click to expand...

@Sharkie - Is this guy also a MLB player too? Is he doing both or packed one in?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 26, 2019)

He was drafted by the Oakland A's in the 1st round of the 2018 draft.  Baseball is a lot different in that it takes a few years through the minor leagues to reach the majors.   It was a strange pick at the time and he was allowed to go back to college to play the 2018 football season.   Now he has chosen football, he will have to return his signing bonus he received from the As and his baseball career will be over before it started.


----------



## GaryK (Apr 26, 2019)

As a Cards fan, should I be excited by the drafting of Murray?
Rosen was our round 1 last year and now they've gone and replaced him.
It will be interesting to see how that pans out.
Is Murray that much of an upgrade on Rosen?
With the terrible O line last year, you could put anyone at QB and they would struggle.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159647320905932800
Well thatâ€™s not a bad way to start on your first carry


----------



## Captainron (Aug 9, 2019)

Is Wade fighting for a roster spot?


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 9, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Is Wade fighting for a roster spot?
		
Click to expand...

Dont think he can get one this year. Good read up on the BBC


----------



## User62651 (Aug 9, 2019)

Good TD and best of luck to the fellow but 'Rugby Superstar' - really - has 2 England caps I think, hardly Richie McCaw 

Bit of an oversell from the NFL?


What's happened to the giant Australian rugby player that was trying out in the NFL a year or two back?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 9, 2019)

This "British" guy is the 91st player on a 90-man roster.    He's on an international roster exemption.

That score came right at the end of the first pre-season game where all the main starters are in for about five minutes tops.   Total oversell by the NFL/BBC.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 17, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Is Wade fighting for a roster spot?
		
Click to expand...

He's going the right way about it;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/american-football/49381366


----------

